# Strobe light question



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

Has anyone purchased or know of the Wolo 1ccc 80 watt hide away system or the MT5000-SU4 system . These units are on Ebay. I also would like any feed back what the front strobes shining on the plow when it is in the raised position. Thanks


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

stick with whelen for strobes. Some guys have had decent luck with the wolo stuff, but most will tell you to go with the whelen 660 or 690 kit. Or you can do led either vertex, Strobes N Mores led kit or sound off leds.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1534681 said:


> stick with whelen for strobes. Some guys have had decent luck with the wolo stuff, but most will tell you to go with the whelen 660 or 690 kit. Or you can do led either vertex, Strobes N Mores led kit or sound off leds.


Go LED. I had nothing but problems with the 660. Plus it's got like a five year warranty.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

BossPlow2010;1534772 said:


> Go LED. I had nothing but problems with the 660. Plus it's got like a five year warranty.


Which brand and model, thanks.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

in this thread you started a couple of days ago it addresses your question regarding light reflecting off the plow blade, and you are given links to the LED kit as well as the switches.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141588

not sure why you started a second thread days later with the same title on the same topic asking the same questions?

ebay stuff is mostly junk - don't take a chance. whelen vertex or strobesnmore EHAW are the top 2 hideaway kits you can get, in my opinion.


----------



## snowyangel (Nov 8, 2012)

Probably because you did not reply to first thread.... Why give people hard time. Really?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

snowyangel;1535152 said:


> Probably because you did not reply to first thread.... Why give people hard time. Really?


giving people a hard time? and i did not reply to his first thread?

did you even read the first thread you mention? i gave 3 replies. within these 3 detailed replies i provided links and information regarding his questions and his followup questions. how did i not reply????? and how is that giving people a hard time??? Really???


----------



## snowyangel (Nov 8, 2012)

Your right, sorry. My phone would not read the link. I would delete my post but don't know how. Sorry.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

no sweat - i figured you hadn't read the post. its cool.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

boss75;1535077 said:


> Which brand and model, thanks.


Whelen vertex single color


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

linckeil;1535116 said:


> in this thread you started a couple of days ago it addresses your question regarding light reflecting off the plow blade, and you are given links to the LED kit as well as the switches.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141588
> 
> ...


I started a 2nd thread because no one answered my question in the first thread. I was asking for info. on the lights them self reflecting off of the back of the snowplow, not reflecting off the falling snow . What I'm not sure is, why your are concerned how many threads I post or start anyway.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

boss75;1535415 said:


> What I'm not sure is, why your are concerned how many threads I post or start anyway.


sorry there bubba - don't loose any sleep over it.

i guess the advice, links, input, and even the coupon code i gave you were all just me being a jerk... sometimes people appreciate detailed input and sometimes they react like you do. different strokes for different folks.

and if you can't figure out what to do if the strobe is reflecting off the back of your plow and blinding you, then you probably shouldn't be using strobes anyway.... but i'll offer you up this bit of advice anyway just as RBRONKEMA GHTFD did - turn them off. not rocket science here.

so good luck with your installation. if you need more advice just start another thread on the exact same topic and ignore any prior input you may have been given.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

linckeil;1535431 said:


> sorry there bubba - don't loose any sleep over it.
> 
> i guess the advice, links, input, and even the coupon code i gave you were all just me being a jerk... sometimes people appreciate detailed input and sometimes they react like you do. different strokes for different folks.
> 
> ...


You can't begin to realize how relieved I am to know that I can gather such valuable expertise knowledge from such an intelligent a- hole from you.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

They are going to reflect off the plow just like your truck headlights would, but they would flash. You wont have a issue when its not snowing. The only issue would be when its snowing like a pita and the snow is stuck to the back of the plow. If you wanted to go one step further put fluid film on the back side of the blade so the snow doesn't stick. Then you wont have a issue with flash back.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1537062 said:


> They are going to reflect off the plow just like your truck headlights would, but they would flash. You wont have a issue when its not snowing. The only issue would be when its snowing like a pita and the snow is stuck to the back of the plow. If you wanted to go one step further put fluid film on the back side of the blade so the snow doesn't stick. Then you wont have a issue with flash back.


Thanks for all the helpful info, I have the same truck and plow as you have.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

boss75;1537090 said:


> Thanks for all the helpful info, I have the same truck and plow as you have.


The biggest thing I have found is the snow build up on the back of the blade causes the light to shine back. Maybe place the front stobes or leds in the marker lights so they are lower and don't cause as much a flash back. And like I said before, Put the fronts and rears on seperate switches so if it becomes a issue you can just shut them off.


----------

